# what is your experience with Abetta saddles?



## Calash (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi, I purchased a horse about a month ago and don't have a saddle yet. The man I am taking lessons from has a sythetic Abetta saddle he has offered to sell to me if I want it. We tried it on my horse got her sweaty and there were no dry spots so it seems to be a good fit, I haven't ridden my horse yet so I haven't sat in the saddle so that part is yet to be decided. I have never ridden in/owned a synthetic saddle so I was wondering what people thought/opinions were on them? How do they hold up over time? Also the straps are nylon I believe, not leather (can't remember the proper name), I have zero experience in the "synthetic" field! I'm not too concerned with looks or anything at this time, I have lots of practicing/work to do with my horse before I get to that level, also he hasn't told me a price yet, saddle looks to be in good shape it's just dirty!!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I definitely would take Abetta over some other brands. Those I tried didn't put me in correct position (but to each own since everyone built differently), but personally I think it's a decent saddle. 

Just curious, how much is he asking? Abettas are on cheap side even new.


----------



## Calash (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks for the input, good to know=)! He hasn't given me a price yet, but I did some research and noticed they are on the more inexpensive side, but he seems like a fair man, I don't expect he'll be unfair, I'll find out more on Tuesday! 

It's nice and light weight, dirty, but that's an easy fix !!


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I have one and love it. It's my trail saddle and holds up to a lot of hard riding.

I really like how easy they are to clean.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Calash said:


> but he seems like a fair man, I don't expect he'll be unfair, I'll find out more on Tuesday!


Hope you'll get a good deal on it though!  As for cleaning, that's a big advantage of the synthetic saddles: they are easy to clean and just do general maintenance. Good luck!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My only complaint was the height of the horn as I'm used to a low roping horn.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

For the money Abetta's are great saddles, we have one that is 17 years old and another 14 years old, they have held up extremely well considering the abuse they get .....lol...


.


----------



## Calash (Mar 21, 2012)

*update* he is asking 275 for it, it has had 10 or less rides on it, I rode in it today (so excited about riding my new horse for the first time) and I liked it! I checked out the under "fleece" and it looked new. I'm thinking about going for it, I need to practice a lot before I invest in a more expensive saddle and for the price and condition will serve me well for what I am using it for =)


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Calash said:


> *update* he is asking 275 for it, it has had 10 or less rides on it, I rode in it today (so excited about riding my new horse for the first time) and I liked it! I checked out the under "fleece" and it looked new. I'm thinking about going for it, I need to practice a lot before I invest in a more expensive saddle and for the price and condition will serve me well for what I am using it for =)


Scruggs Farm has one of Abettas very popular models at 284.00 for a 16" seat.

275.00 for used?, even 10 rides is very high, unless it is one of Abettas 400.00 models.... imo


.


----------



## OkieGal (Dec 14, 2011)

Maybe post pictures, or get a model name?
Like SouthernTrails said, that's very high unless it is one of the more expensive models.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I bought one last summer just to have as an extra saddle. It was like new and my tack shop had it on consignment, I ended up getting it for $80. I bought it, then sold it at the end of the summer on ebay for $130.00. $275 sounds a little high.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Calash said:


> *update* he is asking 275 for it, it has had 10 or less rides on it, I rode in it today (so excited about riding my new horse for the first time) and I liked it! I checked out the under "fleece" and it looked new. I'm thinking about going for it, I need to practice a lot before I invest in a more expensive saddle and for the price and condition will serve me well for what I am using it for =)


I'd try to negotiate lower personally.


----------



## Calash (Mar 21, 2012)

Thank you so much for the input everyone. There is a store in my town that has used and new saddles, I'm going to ask them what they think and I really don't want to pay that price. He told me he was really bad at selling stuff and is a nice guy, I just don't think he realizes that he is asking a lot for it, going to get my facts from the store and have a little chat with him about it.


----------



## Belles Mamma (Mar 29, 2012)

Were you able to get it for a better price?


----------

